# Location Location Location



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The decision has been made. It has been very interesting to get to this point, We loved Andalusia and found some lovely houses etc , however when we went to Extremadura, we fitted, like going home, it was "right", I can not tell you why, the scenery was stunning, but there is stunning in Andalusia, the people were lovely, but they were lovely in Andalusia, the houses we saw were varied, over priced, under priced, too much land not enough land just like Andalusia. BUT it was home.

So we are now just waiting to sell the house here in the UK. Then we will rent in Extremadura while we search for our new home.

Thanks for all your opinions, advice etc. We are now very comfortable with our decision and are looking forward to a new future in SPain

:cheer2::tea:

PS

I drove for the first time abroad, on the "other" side of the road. Everyday for 7 days, I do not know what I was so worried about x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A good choice!!! Good luck!! We plan to visit one day.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> The decision has been made. It has been very interesting to get to this point, We loved Andalusia and found some lovely houses etc , however when we went to Extremadura, we fitted, like going home, it was "right", I can not tell you why, the scenery was stunning, but there is stunning in Andalusia, the people were lovely, but they were lovely in Andalusia, the houses we saw were varied, over priced, under priced, too much land not enough land just like Andalusia. BUT it was home.
> 
> So we are now just waiting to sell the house here in the UK. Then we will rent in Extremadura while we search for our new home.
> 
> ...



you KNOW when you are HOME 

my younger daughter spent 2 weeks in Alcántara, Extremadura this summer & LOVED it!

she said that if she thought there was any chance of making a decent living there she'd be 'working on me'................


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

thrax said:


> A good choice!!! Good luck!! We plan to visit one day.....


You really should - Extremadura is very lovely!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As soon as the boy is old enough to appreciate those kind of trips we will be going to Extremadura...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm delighted you've found where you belong and will be happy.

It happens like that sometimes doesn't it? You look and look, ponder, think and then suddenly you arrive in a place that you instantly feel comfortable with. 

I wish you and your family many years of wonderful Karma in your new home.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

cambio said:


> The decision has been made. It has been very interesting to get to this point, We loved Andalusia and found some lovely houses etc , however when we went to Extremadura, we fitted, like going home, it was "right", I can not tell you why, the scenery was stunning, but there is stunning in Andalusia, the people were lovely, but they were lovely in Andalusia, the houses we saw were varied, over priced, under priced, too much land not enough land just like Andalusia. BUT it was home.
> 
> So we are now just waiting to sell the house here in the UK. Then we will rent in Extremadura while we search for our new home.
> 
> ...


Just remember that if you sell you UK property in the same Spanish tax year that you officially move to Spain in, you will be liable for Spanish capital gains tax on any profit that you make on your UK property, best to get both events into separate tax years.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

crookesey said:


> Just remember that if you sell you UK property in the same Spanish tax year that you officially move to Spain in, you will be liable for Spanish capital gains tax on any profit that you make on your UK property, best to get both events into separate tax years.


Yes we are aware of that, which is why if we do not sell this side of December, we will not reside in Spain untill July 2nd, we will intend renting in UK for 4 months - I have to hand notice in and then we will rent probably in Portugal for a while even if we have purchased in Spain we will not live there untill after the tax residency date.


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

cambio said:


> Yes we are aware of that, which is why if we do not sell this side of December, we will not reside in Spain untill July 2nd, we will intend renting in UK for 4 months - I have to hand notice in and then we will rent probably in Portugal for a while even if we have purchased in Spain we will not live there untill after the tax residency date.


Hi, Would someone explain this to me, i.e. how one goes about avoiding the tax, dates Spanish Tax year, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

crookesey said:


> Just remember that if you sell you UK property in the same Spanish tax year that you officially move to Spain in, you will be liable for Spanish capital gains tax on any profit that you make on your UK property, best to get both events into separate tax years.


Although I agree that its still best to get both events into seperate tax years, so there is absolutely no doubt, this is a slightly different situation. If you sell your main residence ( which i think this is), then you can, within 2 years, reinvest the proceeds in a property in Spain, without paying capital gains. This applies to the amount you invest, so if your net proceeds are £200k and you reinvest £150k, then capital gains is payable on the balance. This situation also applies, upto 2 years before you sell as well.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> Although I agree that its still best to get both events into seperate tax years, so there is absolutely no doubt, this is a slightly different situation. If you sell your main residence ( which i think this is), then you can, within 2 years, reinvest the proceeds in a property in Spain, without paying capital gains. This applies to the amount you invest, so if your net proceeds are £200k and you reinvest £150k, then capital gains is payable on the balance. This situation also applies, upto 2 years before you sell as well.


this is our understanding as well, which is why we intend to move after july 1st, as this will also avoid cgt on my nhs lump sum


----------

